# Poster von Digitalkamera ?



## akrite (23. April 2007)

Moin,
ab welcher MegaPixelAnzahl ist es ratsam aus den Aufnahmen sich ein Poster (über Labor) abziehen zu lassen ? Laut Beschreibung sollte es möglich sein, ein A3-Poster mit einer 10 MegaPixel Kamera zu machen , geht auch A2 oder A1 wenn ich die RAW-Datei liefere ? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Leola13 (23. April 2007)

Hai,

das hängt nicht davon ab ob die gelieferten daten im RAW Format vorliegen. 
Eine Einflußgröße ist die dpi Zahl und dies sicherlich wiederum in Abhängigkeit vom Verwendungszweck.
Wenn du dir mal ein Plakat von nahem anschaust siehst du viele einzelne bunte Punkte und erkennst nichts. Ein Bild mit dieser Auflösung überm Sofa wäre nur eine bunter Farbmix.

Schau dir mal die zwei Links an, dann bist du schlauer. (Bei Wiki recht weit unten)
bme-foto und Wikipedia Bildauflösung

Ciao Stefan


----------



## akrite (23. April 2007)

...die Umrechnung von dpi in druckbare Erzeugnisse ist bekannt gewesen, vielleicht würde es weiterhelfen, wenn ich wüsste mit wie vielen dpi so ein A2-Poster gedruckt wird - es sind hoffentlich nicht 300dpi ?!


----------

